# Jasmine 9 year old Golden Girl in Wenatchee, WA



## goldenshasta (Dec 1, 2007)

I wanted to put the word out about Jasmine. I visited her last night at the shelter. She is beautiful and so sweet. I have reached my limited on animals so wanted to post her story here.
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13360479 

Jasmine is a sweet gal!! She has the softest brown eyes that look so longingly at you and the longest eye lashes that will break your heart. She is 9 years old and weighs 75 to 80 pounds. Jasmine has the most gentle personality and kindest heart you could ask for in a dog. She is gentle and affectionate toward kids and has been around kids as young as 6 years old. She is excellent with cats and considers them part of the family. She walks OK on the leash and knows the command sit. She is also house trained and loves to go for car rides. This girl is still young at heart and enjoys getting our for walks or taking car rides for a change in scenery. Jasmine also loves getting brushed. She will be your constant companion as you hang out in the yard gardening or just doing chores in the house. Jasmine finds herself in need of a new place to hang her leash so come meet our Jasmine and find out just how tender hearted and full of love she is!! 
Hope someone will fall in love with her and give her a loving home. I just hate it when golden oldies end up in the shelter.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

What a beauty! I love her eyebrows.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

These seniors break my heart. They've given all their love, heart and soul to their families..... only to be discarded like a piece of trash. Sweet Jasmine, I hope you find a forever family that loves you in the manner you deserve........ unconditionally and forever !!!!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Oh, I wish I was closer geographically and to retirement . . . I would take her in a heartbeat! She looks like such a sweetheart and these older goldens that get discarded just break my heart.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

isn't there a Golden Rescue in Eastern WA?
I'll do my best to advertise her........lots of strangers "talk Golden" to me when they see what I haul around in the back of my car
she's only 100 or so miles away, so I could help transport (for her, I'd put my dislike of driving aside)


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

I cant see the photo


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Here are the pictures of Jasmine. She is beautiful and with some love and grooming she will be even more stunning.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Are there any rescues in her area? I just love the older pups.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

There are two rescues in WA, I just emailed both of them.


----------



## RSHANNING (Nov 14, 2008)

She is so pretty, I am just going to have to ask around as well as talk to the hubby aobut maybe having an older dog with the puppy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*here is JASMINE-AW!!!!!!*

please SOMEONE GO ADOPT HER OR CONTACT TOLDEN RETRIEVER RESCUES FOR HER!!

*http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13360479*
Jasmine is a sweet gal!! She has the softest brown eyes that look so longingly at you and the longest eye lashes that will break your heart. She is 9 years old and weighs 75 to 80 pounds. Jasmine has the most gentle personality and kindest heart you could ask for in a dog. She is gentle and affectionate toward kids and has been around kids as young as 6 years old. She is excellent with cats and considers them part of the family. She walks OK on the leash and knows the command sit. She is also house trained and loves to go for car rides. This girl is still young at heart and enjoys getting our for walks or taking car rides for a change in scenery. Jasmine also loves getting brushed. She will be your constant companion as you hang out in the yard gardening or just doing chores in the house. Jasmine finds herself in need of a new place to hang her leash so come meet our Jasmine and find out just how tender hearted and full of love she is!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I emailed both the WA GR rescues this morning.


----------



## fameb (Feb 10, 2009)

I emailed 2 rescues in Washington, 1 in Montana, 1 in Oregon, and 1 in Northern California.

Hopefully one of them can do something.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Bumping up for Jasmine--has anyone heard anything from the rescues?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jealous*

Jealous

I never heard back from Inland Empire Rescue in WA.
maybe if you email the contact and ask about Jasmine you will find out.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Just went on to petfinder to see where she was to find contact - no longer listed so hopefully she was adopted or a rescue was able to pull her. I just kept coming back to her--she tugged hard!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*GoldenShasta*

Goldenshasta:

What shelter was Jasmime in? Can you check to see if she was adopted?


----------

